

New Yahoo UI is broken in Mozilla Firefox 18.0.2 - ceekays
https://www.dropbox.com/s/xsjtulzit3gakfh/Yahoo.jpg

======
tokenizer
Works Perfectly in 19.0

I also looked for any import css code in their source, and it looks like they
don't use import, which is sometimes has issues with rendering the css.

I would check the console in your browser and try to investigate this further.
I didn't get any errors in my console.

